# Tulsa Show - June 24th



## bigber4604

Is anybody on the forum planning on attending the Tulsa, OK bottle show on June 24th?  It will be my first time attending but I'm told it is one of the best ACL shows around.


----------



## bigber4604

Tulsa show is June 24th.  Are any forum members going to be there?


----------



## nhpharm

I won't make it but I believe Jay Kasper will be there.


----------



## BARQS19

bigber4604 said:


> Is anybody on the forum planning on attending the Tulsa, OK bottle show on June 24th?  It will be my first time attending but I'm told it is one of the best ACL shows around.



How many tables was this?


----------



## bigber4604

Over 300


----------

